# DVD Shrink 2.3 Komprimierung verringern?



## ShadowmanTDC (27. August 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Problem mit einer DVD! Ich wollte ein Backup erstellen und wenn Shrink die Komplette DVD komprimiert ist die DVD nur noch 2.8 GB gross, aber auf eine DVD passen 4.3! Wie bekomme ich bei Shrink hin, damit der die DVD komplett ausnutzt. Ich kann nirgends eine Komprimierung einstellen.

Gruss,
Shadow


----------



## Kaethe (31. August 2004)

Shrink "komprimiert" die DVD nicht sondern erstellt ein exaktes 1:1 Image. 

Wenn sie nur 2,8Gb ist, hast Du wohl Sprachen oder Kapitel entfernt.  

Ansonsten ist sie immer rund 4.4GB gross.


----------



## goela (31. August 2004)

Aber es "shrinkt" doch DVDs, Vielleicht ist die Original-DVD auch nur 2,8GB gross?


----------



## ShadowmanTDC (31. August 2004)

nein der erkennt den Hauptfilm nicht und mit der vers. 3.2 erkennt er die DVD Struktur nicht!


----------

